# How to Cook Everything (reasonably well)



## spikezoe (Feb 5, 2002)

I realize that this may be a bit of a stale topic (Bittman's _How to Cook Everything_ has been out for a while now) but in saw a recent thread dissing a book that I find myself turning to again and again for last minute dinner ideas. I admit, though, that I haven't made a single dessert out of the batch.

As one of those self-taught bachelor cooks (err, hacks), I tend to have a main ingredient in mind and then turn to a few books to see what inspires my belly. "Tonight we eat pork loin --- what can you do for me?" As the years have progressed I have battered (sometimes literally) copies of Fanny, Joy and Frugal. Later adding a few more fun (_Blue Collar Food_) or specialized (_The Steak Lover's Cookbook_) or "refined" books (_Heritage Southern Cooking_) to broaden the search for help. Out of my growing collection the only two that have out-and-and disappointed have been the recent Dean & Deluca (too.....well, just too) and that China Moon cookbook that should have been subtitled _China Moon Cookbook or How to Cook When You've Been Laid Off and Don't Have Anything Else to do for Two Months_ .

So, my questions are:

what are your current (or past) go-to favorite books that inspire breakfast, lunch and dinner?

where do you find those fabulous older cookbooks?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I purchase cookbooks regularly but I keep wandering back to my old Julia Child's. 

I found some oldies at yard sales! Also on the net and in specialized book stores.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

The Silver Palate books are a good source of fresh, fairly easy recipes and ideas. I also love getting those 'Junior League' type cookbooks for a lot of local color! I go back to Joy of Cooking and the NY Times cookbook, too, for basics that seem to be missing in a lot of newer, general purpose books. 

The library is a great cookbook resource - use it! For both old and new cookbooks, you can get a wealth of info from the library.


----------

